# BodyBag Entertainments 911 Commercial



## bonemanB

Tried the link. Does not seem to open. "page not found"


----------



## bodybagging

link works fine for me.......... try again........... opens up as media player on my system


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

worked here as well, nice job Derrick!


----------



## Scare Shack

I still laugh when i see it. Great job TD with the video, and to the actors as well.


----------



## Boo_Dacious

Oh that's just hysterical! The woman in the car?? Gawd she made me laugh.. I could barely understand her.

Hahahahhaha!

Great job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would be BodyBagged!
She's awesome!!


----------



## strange1

Very funny video.
The rubber glove was a nice added touch.


----------



## darkness

that was too funny!!!!


----------



## Guest

i heard you were anal retentive...lol

great commercial!


----------



## BlackRose

That was great!!!!! Never seen anything like that on 75 in Georgia!!!


----------



## Macabre1

F***kin hilarious. LOVED the rotary phone in the car.


----------



## Guest

Great video. I needed the laugh.


----------

